# My Nicodemus!



## NicsMama (Jan 28, 2011)

this is my lil man nicodemus! aint he cute? can anyone tell me what kinda markings and colors those are he has?








did this on photofunia.com


----------



## NicsMama (Jan 28, 2011)

i call him nic mostly tho lol ;D


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

What a sweet little boy! He looks so peaceful!


----------



## NicsMama (Jan 28, 2011)

he is lol i just got him thursday he is still a lil nervous tho everytime i get him out he poops all over lol


----------



## NicsMama (Jan 28, 2011)

he is hidin in my hoodie  its backwards so i can see him


----------



## KassieRose (Jan 13, 2011)

Cute! I would say tan or beige hooded : )


----------



## NicsMama (Jan 28, 2011)

thanx!


----------



## NicsMama (Jan 28, 2011)

*More Nic!*

him and his new pouch!!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

i'd say he looks beige... are his eyes ruby or black? you might have to go in sunlight or good lighting to see properly.

also, please keep recent pictures to one thread. it's okay to make a new thread if an old one gets bumped back a few pages, but no need to have two photo threads on the first page


----------



## NicsMama (Jan 28, 2011)

o ok i didnt kno if i could i just learned how to modify thanx!


----------



## NicsMama (Jan 28, 2011)

ya kno sometimes they look kinda ruby i thought that was kinda odd lol whats that mean?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: My Nicodemus!http://www.ratforum.com/index.php?action=post;topic=25273.0;num*

hehe, it is in the genetics  beige rats are actually black rats that have the red eye dilution gene, so all beige rats will have dark red/ruby eyes.


----------



## NicsMama (Jan 28, 2011)

coooooooooooooollllllllllll  

more pics!!








he loves my shoulder! 








sooo cute! 








so photogenic! 








cuddles ;D
i found a breeder near me and maybe getting Nic a brother really soon!


----------



## chi-moo (Jan 10, 2011)

So cute! What a proud Mommy! ;D


----------



## NicsMama (Jan 28, 2011)

i have great news! Nic is getting a brother next weekend from a breeder! i found one online from the fort worth area who didnt have any available but a friend breeder of hers did! im goin to bedford,TX next weekend to pick him up! i think he a black hooded but im super excited!








look what my lil brat did to my hoodie!  i guess thats what i get for lettin him sit in there! this is official rat hoodie! lol


----------

